# Splash Guards for RS Package



## Cruzified12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some splash guards for a 2012 LT2 Cruze with the RS package. I work construction so I travel down a lot of gravel roads so these are a must but I can not find them anywhere, including the dealership. I was thinking of just ordering the regular ones and trimming them to fit if I have to.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

There were numerous reports of the mudflaps not fitting the RS model, try searching. Not sure if it was fixed for 2012


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

The OEM mudflaps do not fit the RS bodywork. You might look at Weathertech - they have a no-drill "generic" flap. Another option is to use 3-m clear tape to cover exposed areas. What sized tires/wheels do you have?? If you have the "OE" 16's - gravel roads might not be much of an issue if you keep your speed down. I have 17's with the 225 width tires. I added the OEM flaps (I do not have an RS) and put 3-m body tape on the "trailing" edge of my rear door opening which was catching stone chips. Seems to have worked reasonably well. No hope for the stone chips on the hood tho. The 3-m tape would be avail at a store that sells auto body supplies. It's a little pricey. Good luck.


----------



## Cruzified12 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the 17" rims and stock tires. The underside of the side skirts is covered with tar spots already. I have stock splash guards on my Impala and never had this problem. I don't really like how they look or hold the snow in in the winter time but for the time and money it saves in cleaning and rock chip repair ill make something work that doesn't look too bad.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Bug & Tar cleaners are our friends with the RS package. Trust me as I have two cans of Stoner Tarminator. That stuff is the shyte. :th_coolio:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> There were numerous reports of the mudflaps not fitting the RS model, try searching. Not sure if it was fixed for 2012


I can confirm this...there are NO OEM splashguards for the Cruze equipped with the RS package. The parts department checked and there are 2 p/n's for splashguards depending on your manufacture date. Both part numbers state in their descriptions that they will NOT fit any Cruze equipped with the RS package.
This is correct as of September, when I last checked. I have already taken my ride to the shop that did my tint, and had 3M protective tape installed.


----------

